# Micheal Bispin



## Odin (Oct 10, 2006)

What do you guys over seas think of Micheal Bispin's chances are competing in the ufc?
I know most of you would have only seen his fights from watching the Ultimate fighter, but what did you think of his performance?


on another note while watching the Ultimate fighter I noticed that there was sub-titles on screen everytime Mike or Ross spoke!whats tht about come on guys we speak the same language!!!the accent wasnt that bas was it!llol


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2006)

Odin said:


> What do you guys over seas think of Micheal Bispin's chances are competing in the ufc?
> I know most of you would have only seen his fights from watching the Ultimate fighter, but what did you think of his performance?
> 
> 
> on another note while watching the Ultimate fighter I noticed that there was sub-titles on screen everytime Mike or Ross spoke!whats tht about come on guys we speak the same language!!!the accent wasnt that bas was it!llol


 
Personally I think that Bispin will do really well in the UFC.  He has a good variety of techniques, seems to be mentally tough and has KO power.  He can also finish on the ground and appears to be part of the new breed of MMA athletes.  I am looking forward to him entering the UFC and seeing what he can do.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 10, 2006)

I think he is a good well rounded fighter, and his chances are good. He was my pick to win in the series.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 10, 2006)

i thought he was the best there.........he will definitely be a force in the UFC.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 11, 2006)

I liked him and his attitude, I think He'll do very well. The subtitles disappeared toward the end.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2006)

Micheal Bisping (The Count) is a force to be reckoned with. He's smart and funny as well as a good fighter, nice guy too. He'll win against any they put up against him I have no doubts!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2006)

BTW if you want to PM him log onto www.cagewarriors.com where he posts under his nickname. a lot of Brit fighters post on there including Ian 'The Machine' Freeman. I warn you though, the arguments on there are a big rougher than here!


----------



## Odin (Oct 16, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> BTW if you want to PM him log onto www.cagewarriors.com where he posts under his nickname. a lot of Brit fighters post on there including Ian 'The Machine' Freeman. I warn you though, the arguments on there are a big rougher than here!


 
lol tell me about it!, he posts on Sherdog aswel, I remember him poking fun at one of the posters there that told him he would get destroyed in america lol.

What do you reckon..is he on Liddells level though?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2006)

Odin said:


> lol tell me about it!, he posts on Sherdog aswel, I remember him poking fun at one of the posters there that told him he would get destroyed in america lol.
> 
> What do you reckon..is he on Liddells level though?


 
No, he is not on Liddells level yet.  However, give him some more top quality fights and anything can happen.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2006)

He fought on one of our shows a couple of years ago and has consistantly improved everytime I see him fight. Not at Liddells standard yet but it won't be long! We are doing well at the moment with a lot of up and coming young fighters emerging, there are crop of 15 and 16 year olds who will have promising careers if they stuck at it as well as some even more promising older teenagers. They are the lucky ones because they have learnt MMA from the start, no changing styles or relearning stuff.
  I think our style of MMA forums is a little more 'robust' than here perhaps? lol!


----------



## rutherford (Oct 16, 2006)

Odin said:


> lol tell me about it!, he posts on Sherdog aswel, I remember him poking fun at one of the posters there that told him he would get destroyed in america lol.
> 
> What do you reckon..is he on Liddells level though?


 
Liddell is the champion.  If the UFC was serious about its ranking, the only people for whom this question would be at all relevant would be people who have fought their way to a title shot.  

I'd like to know if Bisping is going to fight in UFC 65.  It's still just a rumor, afaik.


----------



## Odin (Oct 16, 2006)

I dont think Bispin is on Liddells level it does make you think whats going to happen in his UFC carear,  I mean beating Epstein is one thing but going against Tito or Chuck?...hmmmmm its going to be interesting thats fors sure.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2006)

If Mikey doesn't fight on UFC it's not going to be the end of the world.The UFC isn't the be all and end all in MMA. he may well follow James Thompson and others onto Pride. It was good for him to win TUF but it's not a big piece of his lfe, I think though he'll fight if it suits him. Incidentally Ian Freeman beat Epstein a couple of weeks ago and a good fighter called Rob Broughton beat James Thompson.


----------



## Odin (Oct 18, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> If Mikey doesn't fight on UFC it's not going to be the end of the world.The UFC isn't the be all and end all in MMA. he may well follow James Thompson and others onto Pride. It was good for him to win TUF but it's not a big piece of his lfe, I think though he'll fight if it suits him. Incidentally Ian Freeman beat Epstein a couple of weeks ago and a good fighter called Rob Broughton beat James Thompson.


 
I heard about Freeman..it was decision right?..lol at least he lasted longer then last time ( : 
I actually train at the same camp as Epstein (london shootfighters) he's a nice guy if not a little crazy ( i remember him having a full scale argument with a shopkeeper over the price of Skittles!) 
James Thompson went into that fight far to confident from what I heard..lol all that muslce and the guy with the beer belly beat him!

I hear the next cage rage is on december 3rd at wembley.not sure whos on the cards yet.

I tried to find some of bispins fights but they seem to have been taken off youtube and google vids....!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2006)

Next Cage Rage is December 9th. I have a good friend at London Shoot! I'm planning on coming down sometime to say Hi! Rob Broughton who beat Thompson is an underated fighter (beer belly and all) Cage Rage phoned my boss Mick Nokes up asking if he knew a heavyweight to fight Thompson, he recommended Rob. I was personally disappointed Freeman won but that's a long story!


----------



## rutherford (Oct 18, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> If Mikey doesn't fight on UFC it's not going to be the end of the world.The UFC isn't the be all and end all in MMA. he may well follow James Thompson and others onto Pride. It was good for him to win TUF but it's not a big piece of his lfe, I think though he'll fight if it suits him. Incidentally Ian Freeman beat Epstein a couple of weeks ago and a good fighter called Rob Broughton beat James Thompson.


 
I had wondered if that was the case.  I know he's stated that he's going to remain in England to train.  So, it'll be interesting to see where he ends up fighting.

We may not get to see much of him on American TV, and that would be a shame.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 27, 2006)

Sherdog reports that Bisping will be one of the fighters fleshing out the card for the finale of The Ultimate Fighter 4.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news.asp?n_id=5983


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey that is cool and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2006)

As far as I know he's fighting Eric Shafer in the TUF4 finale show.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/

Update on Mike!


----------



## rutherford (Nov 8, 2006)

To summarize, he didn't get a visa and so can't make the fight.  It's cancelled.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2006)

Not cancelled, delayed. a lot of people were saying he was scared to fight when in reality it's a visa problem. My daughter was going to work in racing stables in Kentucky so we downloaded visa forms, you will have no idea how many different types there are and how difficult it is to get one!


----------



## Odin (Nov 9, 2006)

WHAT!!!!! your kidding!!..ah man!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2006)

From Mike posted on Cagewarriors last night (my time)

"hi, The visa issue has been resolved. There wasnt much of an issue anyway, it just didnt come through in time. I will be fighting the same opponent Eric Schaffer on dec 30th chuck vs tito 2. Cant wait to fight again and to be on such a great card is an honour. 
Eric is a good fighter with great bjj and a good record, plus he's quite a big guy so it should be a good fight. I think you can pretty much expect both of us to come in in great shape as we have had so long to prepare. Apologies about missing the last date, no one was more gutted than me. But every cloud has a silver lining."
mike


----------



## rutherford (Nov 16, 2006)

UFC.com hasn't updated their card with this fight yet.

But what a great set of fights it'll be.  http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.fightCard&eid=326

Chuck Liddell Vs. Tito Ortiz
Keith Jardine Vs. Forrest Griffin 
Andrei Arlovski Vs. Marcio Cruz 
Jason MacDonald Vs. Chris Leben 

Undercard 

Tony DeSouza Vs. Thiago Alves 
Carmelo Marrero Vs. Gabriel Gonzaga 
Anthony Perosh Vs. Christian Wellisch


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Mike this morning on the Tito v Chuck fight.



" ........ i know tito is very focused. chuck will probably take it but it will be closer than the first one."


----------



## rutherford (Nov 16, 2006)

Chuck Liddell is going to be a really hard fight for Tito Ortiz.  Ortiz's greatest strength is that he has really mastered putting people away when they pull guard.  Instead of working on passing the guard like most fighters, Ortiz has found a way to be extremely dangerous here and end the fight.

As you know, Chuck Liddell doesn't pull guard.  He is hard to take down and has an amazing ability to just stand back up.  Add to the fact that the two of them trained together for years, and you quickly see why Chuck put Tito away in their first matchup.  He negates Tito's greatest strength and can still apply his own.

If Ortiz fights the same fight as last time, it's going to be another victory for Liddell.  Instead, Tito has got to use a different strategy crafted for putting away the Iceman.  I'm excited to see what he comes up with, but I have to agree with Mike.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 11, 2006)

Micheal left for las Vegas yesterday to get ready for his fight at the end of December. Kick *** Mikey!

Thought you'd enjoy this. Translations are available!


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Dec 20, 2006)

Cheers for that link, its nice to see a good young british fighter coming into the UFC. I found it hilarious that the americans needed subtitles for the two brits on UF3 although I belive it was more for pointon than bisping who to be fair does have a thicker accent. 

Dave


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2006)

*yes!!*


----------



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a link with some of the latest fights on it including Mikey's :http://groups.myspace.com/JoeDaddyMMA.
I hope everyone has a great year.
Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice artlicle about Mikey!

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/...=3258&zoneid=2


----------

